
Dangerous Ideas - david-cako
https://cako.io/the-divine-logos-and-eros/
======
david-cako
Looking for any and all criticisms! This is something I think a lot about and
I think it's a really interesting way of presenting and understanding it --
digging our way into and out of plato's cave as reductionistically as
possible.

